# "Virus trouvé"



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon Macbookpro s'est bloqué aujourd'hui un court moment (une ou deux minutes) alors que je regardais un film en streaming (j'avais fermé pas mal de pop up avant de visionner le film, et j'en ai trouvé aussi pas mal des "cachés" après). Lorsque j'ai pu de nouveau bouger la souris et ouvrir mes différentes fenêtres, une fenêtre Firefox "Virus trouvé" s'est affichée :
"Un site Internet que vous avez visité aujourd'hui a infecté votre dispositif avec un virus. Une analyse complète du système est requise pour trouver et supprimer les fichiers ou applications représentant un danger pour votre dispositif." 
Le lien de cette fenêtre est le suivant : http://download.com-01.mobi/?uid=683365055, et je peux cliquer sur "Analyser maintenant" mais j'attends vos avis, j'ai peur de tomber dans un piège !

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir,

ne te laisse pas impressionner par ces bêtises.

Redémarre le Mac, puis va télécharger AdwareMedic.
Lance-le et fais "Scan for adware" pour voir s'il trouve quelque chose.


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Ah tu penses que c'est aussi un pop up ?


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Heu... Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir AdwareMedic... Je l'ai téléchargé, quand je clique dessus on me dit de le faire glisser dans les applications, ce que j'ai fait, mais je n'obtiens que cette fenêtre "Drag to Applications".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Dans cette fenêtre tu peux glisser l'icône de AdwareMedic sur l'icône du dossier Applications, non ?

Sous quel OS es-tu ?


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Mac OS 10.
Ben non, je n'arrive as à glisser l'icône.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Mac OS 10. combien ??


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Version 10.6.8
Il y a un "sens interdit" blanc sur l'icône AdwareMedic.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Eh oui, AdwareMedic n'est pas compatible avec Snow Léopard.

Donc on oublie...

Si tu as des manifestations évidentes d'un adware/malware (fenêtres surgissantes indésirables, redirections de sites, changement de ta page d'accueil, du moteur de recherche par défaut), tu pourras trouver des solutions ici : http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-identification/


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Ah zut...
Il y a quand meme moyen de vérifier que l'ordi n'est pas infecté ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Si tu n'as aucun symptôme de la présence d'un adware/malware, ne fais rien. (il n'y a pas de virus au sens strict sur Mac).

Pour te rassurer, tu peux utiliser ClamXav (ok avec Snow Léopard) qui te permettra de scanner ce que tu souhaites (tu peux scanner tout Macintosh HD).
Ce n'est pas un antivirus qui tourne en tâche de fond, il ne travaille QUE quand tu le lances, le temps de faire le scan.


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Ok, je vais faire ça (l'ordi est bizarre, là...). Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Si tu scannes la totalité du disque, c'est évidemment trèèèès long.

Regarde aussi le lien vers The Safe Mac cité plus haut.


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Tout a l'air d'aller bien pour l'instant, aucun virus.
Oui, j'irai voir The safe Mag...
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Si c'est déjà fini, tu n'as pas du scanner grand chose : ça prend des heures....


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Bon, alors je vais faire la totale cette nuit (là, j'ai laissé faire ce qu'il me proposais...).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2015)

Si tu veux être fixé, tu supprimes les répertoires proposés par défaut, et tu ajoutes : Macintosh HD, pour scanner tout.


----------



## sassou.f (14 Mars 2015)

Ok, je vais faire ça !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2015)

lire le topo en épinglé  à l'accueil
ca
[adware] Onglets indésirables, fenêtres surgissantes suspectes | Les Forums de MacGeneration

et comme tu as un OS ancien
il faudra que tu regardes avec tes yeux les emplacements où se planquent des trucs suspects
( voir le lien pour tutos en anglais et francais)


edit remarque
j'avais oublié le détail
*download.com* est un des sites TRES pourvoyeur de fausses alertes bidons  ou pire...de telechargements foireux AVEC saloperies  adware inside
--
A mon avis t'as RIEN à faire
continue ta vie tranquillement


----------



## sassou.f (15 Mars 2015)

Je veux bien croire qu'il y avait du bidon dans ces fenêtres surgissantes, mais il m'a semblé que l'ordinateur se comportait bizarrement, alors j'ai suivi les conseils de Renaud 31.
Je viens de lancer ClamXav, pour l'instant Il y a deux fichier infecté (nom de l'infection : Swf.Exploit.CVE_... ). Faudra-t-il que je les supprime quand le scan sera fini ?
Sinon, ok, je vais allez lire le topo de l'accueil . merci !


----------



## sassou.f (15 Mars 2015)

Bon, ClamXav a trouvé 7 fichiers infectés, fichtre ! Que dois-je faire ?
Voilà comment ça se présente :

Nom du fichier    Nom de l’infection    État
/Applications/Adobe Flash Builder 4/plugins/com.adobe.flexbuilder.designview_4.0.0.272416/Player8/dvMain30.swf    Swf.Exploit.CVE_2014_0581  
/Applications/Adobe Flash Builder 4/plugins/com.adobe.flexbuilder.designview_4.0.0.272416/StyleViewSwf/cssView30.swf    Swf.Exploit.CVE_2014_0581  
/Users/s/.Trash/iCall.exe    Win.Trojan.Fiseria-6  
/Users/s/.Trash/MPLSetup 20-22-43.exe    Suspect.W32.AdInstall.PBCXP  
/Users/s/.Trash/MPLSetup.exe    Suspect.W32.AdInstall.PBCXP  
/Users/s/Downloads/AresSetup.exe    Suspect.W32.AdInstall.PBCXP  
/Users/s/Library/Mail/IMAP-@yahoo.com@imap.mail.yahoo.com/INBOX.imapmbox/Attachments/21622/2/DENIS_seq 6.doc    W97M.Thus.A


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

en attendant d'y revenir (je suis occupé sur Skype), je te recommande d'éditer ton message et de supprimer les infos perso : ton nom, ton adresse mail.


----------



## sassou.f (15 Mars 2015)

Merci pour le conseil.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2015)

Il n'y a rien d'inquiétant semble-t-il dans ce qui a été trouvé.

Tu pourras le vérifier pour les 2 premiers en googlant "Swf.Exploit.CVE"

Pour les 4 suivants, c'est du louche, mais destiné à Windows (.exe), aucun effet possible sur le Mac.

Pour le dernier c'est une pièce jointe dans tes mails.

Le plus probable est que tu as été "victime" d'un bluff, destiné à te faire peur et acheter je ne sais quel logiciel miracle...

Bref, à priori, fausse alerte.
Si tu veux faire des vérifications supplémentaires (en cas de manifestations suspectes), exploite les infos du site The Safe Mac.


----------



## sassou.f (15 Mars 2015)

Ok, merci beaucoup !!!!


----------

